# Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM EST



## ZÆ

<table border="1" height="100" width="600"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>**</td><td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*New Jersey Nets*</td><td>*Charlotte Bobcats*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*5-8*
First, Atlantic
Complete Standings</td><td>*3-10*
Fifth, Southeast
Complete Standings</td></tr><tr align="center"><th colspan="2">*Game 14*</th></tr><tr align="center"><th colspan="2">*Friday, November 28, 2006; 7:30 PM EST*</th></tr><tr align="center"><th colspan="2">*Continental Airlines Arena - East Rutherford, NJ*</th></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Television Coverage*
(Pre-Game: 7:00PM)
</td><td>* - *</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Radio Coverage*
(Pre-Game 7:20PM)</td><td></td></tr></tbody></table>*SEASON SERIES: 0-0*

*Coaching Match-up*
 - 
*Lawrence Frank* - *Bernie Bickerstaff*

*Team Match-up*


*Nets Roster - Bobcats Rosters*

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" height="100" width="300"><tbody><tr bgcolor="#06143f"><td colspan="6" class="stathead">*Nets 2006-07 Team Leaders*</td></tr><tr class="colhead"><td>STAT</td><td>PLAYER</td><td align="right">AVG</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>PPG</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td align="right">27.8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow"><td>RPG</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td align="right">8.1</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>APG</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td align="right">8.7</td></tr><tr class="evenrow"><td>SPG</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td align="right">1.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>BPG</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td align="right">0.8</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" height="100" width="300"><tbody><tr bgcolor="#061642"><td colspan="6" class="stathead">*Suns 2006-07 Team Leaders*</td></tr><tr class="colhead"><td>STAT</td><td>PLAYER</td><td align="right">AVG</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>PPG</td><td>*Emeka Okafor*</td><td align="right">18.8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow"><td>RPG</td><td>*Emeka Okafor*</td><td align="right">12.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>APG</td><td>*Brevin Knight*</td><td align="right">6.9</td></tr><tr class="evenrow"><td>SPG</td><td>*Brevin Knight*</td><td align="right">1.9</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td>BPG</td><td>*Emeka Okafor*</td><td align="right">3.4</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Key Match-up*
<table bgcolor="black" border="1" height="100" width="600"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Gerald Wallace*</td></tr><tr align="center"><th colspan="2">Stats</th></tr><tr align="center"><td>PPG - 13.9</td><td>PPG - 11.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>RPG - 4.3</td><td>RPG - 5.3</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>APG - 2.0</td><td>APG - 2.3</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table bgcolor="black" border="0" height="100" width="600"><tbody><tr><td>Game 14 -- November 28, 2006

*Nets (5-8)* vs *Bobcats (3-10)*​

*Mogriffjr's
Keys to the Game:*




</td></tr></tbody></table>​


Score Prediction Game: Bobcats @ Nets--11.28.06
For the latest news and information on the game check out http://www.netsdaily.com/.
uCash Sportsbook Rules


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

If this won't turn as a W ... I don't know what to expect from the Nets.


----------



## theKidd-5

RJs stats look bad..!! ><


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I'm looking forward to seeing Okafor and Morrison play...haven't seen much other then the highlights on ESPN.


----------



## Rollydog

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

Tough one. I hope we can eek out a win.


----------



## Sospiro

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



Rollydog said:


> *Tough one.* I hope we can eek out a win.


What?

We'll have to lower our expectations we don't win this one. Time to sort out the problems. But this one should be easy. Bobcats aren't that good at all!


----------



## Cormegadadon

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

lets see collins is averaging four fouls a game emeka is having a great year so far. i expect the nets should win this but for emeka to have a great game.


----------



## elsaic15

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

you know its bad when everyone isnt EXPECTING nets to beat a crappy team at home


----------



## JoeOtter15

wow i dont even want to watch this game


----------



## JCB

I predict a Nets blowout. It's time for things to turn around.


----------



## Gmister

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

This is so sad. I'm not even sure if we have this one. What happen to Rj being a 20 pt. scorer. I'm pullin for u Rj. Bench need to do what they've been doing. Starters, show no mercy. I'd be afraid if we get out to a early lead. I don't know. I forgot what winning feels like. Please remind me.


----------



## AUNDRE

key match-up is Emeka vs. Collins


Emeka will have 26/12/6 Blocks


Nets should win though


----------



## roro26

I agree. Emeka will win the battle, but we'll win the war.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter is always ready to teach his young, fellow NC alumni a lesson.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



AUNDRE said:


> key match-up is Emeka vs. Collins
> 
> 
> Emeka will have 26/12/6 Blocks
> 
> 
> Nets should win though


How will that be the key match up when Emeka will dominate it?


----------



## windjammer23

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



YankeeNETicS said:


> If this won't turn as a W ... I don't know what to expect from the Nets.



Exactly. But I think they will bounce back starting tonight. Just like in past years when they got back from the west coast road trip.

As for RJ, I hope he can get going soon. Even though he's playing, how bad is the ankle? Sometimes he looks good and sometimes not. 

Also looking forward to see Morrison.


----------



## elsaic15

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

i just hope brevin knight doenst turn mj on us again like last time. i dont care if emeka goes off all bigs do on us. and rj needs to own morrison


----------



## elsaic15

lol ive gone from 60 mil+ pts to under 15 during this 5 game losing streak


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

hmmm the matchups are wrong 
Knight
Felton
Morrison
Wallace
Okafor 

is the starting 5, should be a good game. To win we must play defense, cant lay down on the Bobcats they play hard each and every night. This is the team that has beat the Spurs and Cavs thus far this year...and many other close games with the Mavs and the Heat. Okafor is going to dominate, hopefully Morrison wont find his shot, Carter will take Felton to school, Wallace will switch often from the PF-SF-SG positions meaning who ever is open/ and or whoever Morrison is guarding better hit their shots (cough cough RJ....) Morrison is a horrible defender. another person to watch out for is Matt Carroll, that guy is on a roll...he's been having the shooting touch as of late. The key to victory would be defense forcing the Bobcats to 20 turnovers just like they have been doing early this season, however that is improving.

The Nets are hungry however and i fully expect them to pull out a win...but it will not be a blowout by no means, the bobcats tend to stick around till the end...but like us they cant close out games.

And to prevent any confusion when i say Us i mean the Nets (im a Nets fan first) even though i live in NC (home of the bobcats!!) big fan of both teams.


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

If they can control the boards, they should be able to win this. Wallace, May and Okafor are scary on the boards.

Wonder who will guard Morrison, I know they wont dare put him on Vince though.


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

hmmm the newly signed Derek Anderson will make is debut for the bobcats tonight as well.


----------



## Rollydog

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



mtrock said:


> What?
> 
> We'll have to lower our expectations we don't win this one. Time to sort out the problems. But this one should be easy. Bobcats aren't that good at all!


Quote sarcasm/disguist


----------



## Balla 15

Vince drops his first 40+ game of the year and the Nets win. GO NETS!!


----------



## Dumpy

elsaic15 said:


> lol ive gone from 60 mil+ pts to under 15 during this 5 game losing streak


I see the point totals now have commas in them. And yes, the point of this post is so I can see how many I have.


----------



## Dumpy

Dumpy said:


> I see the point totals now have commas in them. And yes, the point of this post is so I can see how many I have.


626,452,615.40!


----------



## Mogriffjr

KEYS TO THE GAME

DEFENSE- In this 5 game losing streak, the Nets have given up 99+ points during the streak. It's no secret that the streak will end depending on how well the Nets do on the defensive front. The Bobcats get balanced scoring from their team, with 5 guys averaging over 10 ppg. Total, they score 92 a game, which if the Nets hold the Bobcats to, will be a success.

FRONT COURT WOES- Cliff is officially out 6-8 weeks. It's the usual 3 big men that will get some playing time. Mikki Moore should log more minutes in this game due to the lengthy Okafor in the post, who has been playing spectacular basketball this season. Moore has the athleticism and energy to play a pivotal role in this game.

ATTACK THE PAINT- The Nets have to take Okafor out of the equation, leaving the Bobcats with a hole in their defense. He's averaging 3.4 blocks a game, leading the league. Don't shy away from the monster in the middle, challenge him because it's the only way to possibly limit his playing time.

NET FANS, GET BEHIND THEM- Back home, the Nets suffered an 0-4 road trip. Their last game at home was the dismal shooting display against the Blazers. Cheer early, get behind this team and LET'S GO NETS!


----------



## Intense Enigma

The poll is about how many block Emeka is going to have on Stephon Marbury V2.0,right???

if that's the case i say 5 or more


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dumpy said:


> 626,452,615.40!


bet it all!


----------



## GM3

This could be another let down. Last year the Nets struggled big time against the Bobcats and that was without Okafor, Ely, Wallace or Morrisson.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

I'll think positive ... Nets WILL Win this one. :clap: 

Damnit, it was 7:28 when I tried to bet. When I tried to post it, it was closed.:brokenhea


----------



## Balla 15

Go Nets!!!


----------



## Petey

The Nets control the tip.

Kidd, Carter, Krstic, Kidd, RJ, drives, out to Collins... HITS!

-Petey


----------



## HB

Collins from way out there

Ammo is guarding RJ, Frank should exploit that


----------



## HB

Whoa Nenad with a nasty block on Emeka


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Somebody pinch me ... twin scored the first score????


----------



## Petey

Carter with the STEAL, out to Kidd, Kidd to RJ… RJ misses, RJ with the put back.

Think Kidd is mad he lost an assist?

KRSTIC W/ THE BLOCK ON OKAFOR.

Morrison fouls RJ on the jumper now!

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Man the Nets don't know how to run anymore. Everytime they go on a fastbreak they hesitate and pull it back. Even before RJ got injured this season he did it.


----------



## Petey

RJ pushes the Nets up 6 with the free throws.

Wallace finds Okafor open with the slam.

Nets attacking to Carter, spinning fouled by Wallace.

Shooting 2.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

YankeeNETicS said:


> Somebody pinch me ... twin scored the first score????


I'd rather not pinch you, but thanks.

Carter goes 1 of 2.

Wallace cans the jumper.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter, Collins, Kidd, Krstic, Kidd misses the 3.

Bobcats with the jumper hits.

Down to RJ, Kidd, Krstic, foot inside the arch and hits!

Knight can’t hit, Okafor taps to RJ…

RJ strokes it over Morrison!

-Petey


----------



## HB

There you go RJ


----------



## GM3

Bad defense, they still hesistate guarding people.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

RJ looking good. Hope his luck holds.


----------



## Petey

Morrison on his 1st attempt drops the 3!

Cross court to RJ, and drops the long 2.

Knight brings it down, Wallace, Primo, Knight, Wallace.

Can’t hit, Collins board.

Down to Krstic, Okafor block…

Morrison up top, over to Knight… hits the 3… toughing all parts of the rim.

Ball to Carter… fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter drops the 1st.
Carter drops the 2nd!

4 free throw attempts in under 5.

Collins ties it up with Wallace!

Collins holding his head/eye…

Took a scrap from the back side of Wallace’s hand.

Nets with the tap, Kidd over to Carter volley ball style, overhead to RJ, to Carter trailing on the 3… misses, Krstic taps it off himseld trying to save it. LOL

Primo hits.

Nets up 2.

Krstic, Rj, Kidd, RJ, can’t hit.

-Petey


----------



## Tooeasy

el swato! damn those announcers are goofy sounding.


----------



## GM3

Nets are gonna lose a lot of games if they just keep taking jumpers.


----------



## GM3

tied game at 17.

Collins should never do that again.


----------



## dfunk15

I just dont get Vince, he has knight 1on1 on the fastbreak and he doesnt attack


----------



## HB

I cant believe Nenad lost that


----------



## Petey

Morrison can’t hit and Kidd taps the board out of bounds. 

Carter with the steal… ball bounced off Wallace as the Nets try to rush it up.

Jefferson is now hacked.

Shooting 2.

Are they leaving Morrison in with 2?

RJ drops both!

Knight, Morrison, Knight steps into the jumper and hits.

Kidd, Krstic, Wallace with the steal as Krstic dies to get it to Carter… slam.

Collins misses, Kidd misses.

Bobcats miss, Krstic pushing LOL

To Kidd, back to Krstic and Krstic kicks it out of bounds as Okafor went out to cover RJ…

Timeout.

-Petey


----------



## Sospiro

We never hit a 3pt attempt!


----------



## HB

Ammo can sure score


----------



## Jizzy

This is why we need Marcus to shoot. Kidd can set our other players up but his shooting slump is still in effect. Marcus has to score as often as he is doing.


----------



## Petey

Knight brings it up. Okafor loses it, Carter called on the carry.

Morrison drops the floater, and the Bobcats up 2.

Collins, RJ, Krstic, Kidd, RJ, Collins… Collins with a lil flop, foul on Okafor! His 2nd!

Collins to shoot… Primo in, and May, Boki as well as Marcus.

LOL Collins banks it!

Collins ties it!

-Petey


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

Nothing but open jumpers for the Bobcats so far.


----------



## Petey

Morrison from Knight straight away, drains it.

Haha, Marcus throws up a 3. Collins knocks it out of bounds.

Primo drop step and hits over Boki.

Marcus, RJ, can’t hit, Collins taps it out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Sigh* not again


----------



## GM3

Oh man.

This is just sad.


----------



## Petey

May can’t hit, Primo board, stripped, ball rolls to May, hits and fouled by Collins.

Nets 1st foul of the night?

Impressive.

Timeout.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Wright checking in.

Carter out.

May connects.

Marcus, Collins screen, Marcus pass deflected with 6 to go.

Amazing. Marcus passed to no one, and dribbled 20 seconds off the shot clock.

RJ gets it, and around Primo and Morrison and hits!

-Petey


----------



## HB

RJ defnitely looked healthy on that last play


----------



## Petey

Nets 1st FG in almost 6.

Loose ball foul on the Nets. On Boki. What a tough run after a great start to the season.

Moore checking in.

Collins out.

Knight from the side out.

Down to Morrison, fouled by Wright.

Into Knight… Morrison fouled in the act now.

Shooting 2.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Nets are not jumpshooting team so why do they keep taking jumpshots?


----------



## Petey

Morrison’s 1st rims out.

Gets the roll on the 2nd.

Maybe he needs a man in front of him?

Handoff to RJ, Boki, Wright, RJ, Wright, Boki can’t hit the 3, Primo board.

Keep away from Marcus… LOL

Felton drops one over Marcus.

-Petey


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

Nachbar is going to lose a spot in the rotation if he doesn't start hitting open jumpers. Hassan could take his spot, and Boone could definately take his spot once he comes back.


----------



## XRay34

terrible D


----------



## Petey

Wright to Boki, drives and can’t finish. Moore board, flips it up and hits!!!

Morrison to Felton, Caroll can’t hit, May long board.

Felton can’t hit, May board and hits.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Can someone grab a rebound


----------



## GM3

God horrible D.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wright banks it in to beat the shot clock.

*End of The First*
Nets 26
Bobcats 31


----------



## Petey

3 second differential.

Marcus… OMG passes to Boki, Wright banks the 3.

Morrison can’t hit the half court shot..

Nets down 26-31 after the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

What a terrible 1st quarter. We should be up 10 right now. Take Nachbar out and put in Hassan. Dammit, come on Frank.


----------



## Guitarzan

Well the Nets starters played hard for 4 minutes. Then Charlotte makes a run and you can see the collective energy suck out of them.


----------



## GM3

Horrible 1st.


----------



## Petey

Carter, Krstic in.

Boki and RJ out.

May fouled by Moore.

May to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

At least we've got Jim Spanarkel to look forward to tomorrow!


----------



## HB

Antoine Wright has got to shoot. The guy is too tentative


----------



## XRay34

will the nets ever win anothe rgame


----------



## Petey

May drops both.

Marucs, Krstic, Carter, Krstic, Carter, Wright… too fancy to Moore… Nets and Bobcats tap it around, 24 second shot clock violation.

May on the O-Collins-Illegal screen!

-Petey


----------



## Sospiro

I think we're trying to many 3pt shots. We have scored on one of five attempted shots.


----------



## XRay34

5-9 here we come


----------



## Petey

Krstic can’t finish the move on Felton.

May drops it inside the arch now.

Nets timeout.

Bobcats up 9.

-Petey


----------



## Sospiro

Carter15Nets said:


> will the nets ever win another game?


Yeah, we have four more games vs Knicks!


----------



## Sospiro

Carter15Nets said:


> 5-9 here we come


That's the spirit! Are you a fan or not?


----------



## Petey

Into Marcus... Carter. He passed to Carter, find Krstic and hits from the line!

Over to May, down to Felton... long 2 pointer.

Marcus, takes it to the corner and misses the jumper.

Felton spins, May, Okafor turning and slam.

-Petey


----------



## Sospiro

Jefferson will score 25 points tonight! He's got 12 so far!


----------



## GM3

wtf is going, man this is hard to watch.


----------



## XRay34

pathetic D all year


----------



## Petey

Marcus, Krstic, Wright, Carter, forcing it up!!! YES!

On Okafor? Ah… think on May.

Carter to the line for 2.

Hits.
Hits.

Nets down 9.

Bocats swing the balll… down to May, out to Caroll, can’t hit, Wright with the board.

Curls, out to Marcus… tries to lob to Carter, taken away.

Felton with another bucket.

8:07, Nets timeout.

41-30, Bobcats.

-Petey


----------



## HB

What is wrong with this team?


----------



## Sospiro

HB said:


> What is wrong with this team?


Wich?


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

I can tell just from body language, VC is pissed. Bring the starters + Hassan Adams(if they're going small) in the game.


----------



## fruitcake

who the **** is guarding felton


----------



## Jizzy

WTF is up with this team? ****


----------



## Petey

Carter, Krstic, Carter with the jumper curling behind Krstic.

Carter near steal, hits the deck.

Felton with a 3.

Kidd to Krstic and misses.

Over to Caroll, Wallace jumped by Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

pathetic


----------



## XRay34

nets down 14


----------



## HB

Offensive rebound after offensive rebound


----------



## Petey

Felton, Morrison, beats Carter off the dribble, weird floater.

Down to Krstic… fouled and hits.

3rd on Okafor.

To the line for the 3 point play.

Misses badly.

Felton, Primo… can’t hit. Felton board. DAMNIT! Wallace hits.

Delay of game warning.

Carter hanging and fouled by Primo!

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Can someone get a ****ing rebound, damn.


----------



## Jizzy

I hope Frank punches every one of our players in the face to wake them up.


----------



## Petey

2nd on Primo.

Hits back rim, back to Carter.
Hits.

Felton, Morrison, misses, kidd board, into Carter… stripped.

Carter T’ed.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

When a team plays like this it usually needs a shakeup, sad but true.


----------



## Petey

Timeout now.

Nets down 48-35.

-Petey


----------



## Intense Enigma

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

what the **** is going on with this team?????

they look like thorn sign them up this morning and are playing together for the first time


----------



## funkylikemonkey

I feel like Vince, all I keep saying is "Oh, come on."


----------



## HB

Loose ball ****in foul. The guy elbowed Nenad


----------



## XRay34

wow what a joke seriously this is getting dumb


----------



## Petey

Back, sorry.

Wallace misses, but Bobcats get it back on the loose ball foul.

Knight misses, Carter extending and swings it out of bounds.

Nothing going our way.

Carter with the tip off the inbound… to Kidd, to RJ, RJ attacking, fouled by Knight, RJ to the line.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Anyone watching this game thru LP ?


----------



## Lord-SMX

lol... were setting up a great comeback scenario lol


----------



## Petey

RJ drops the 1st.
RJ drops the 2nd.

Nets down 11.

20 free throw attempt? Without them, we’d be slaughtered.

Morrison in the crowd, turns and is fouled…foul on Carter.

Drops.
Misses!

5:02 to go.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

YankeeNETicS said:


> Anyone watching this game thru LP ?


If so… get your money back NOW!

Carter, Collins find RJ near the rim and lays it in.

Morrison can’t hit, and the Nets tip to the Bobcats.

Moore waiting to come in.

Primo blocked. Wallace goes down under Carter… Carter falls after the board.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Thats the problem right there. The Nets friggin bigs cant grab a rebound


----------



## Petey

Carter misses on the 1st.
Carter hits the 2nd.

Nets down 9 only now!

Yeahhhh!

Wallace can’t hit, Nets… Bobcats can’t hit again… and tap again, but Wallace with the loose ball foul.

Bernard in for Wallace.

Krstic to the line.

OMG… MISSES!
And… hits the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

look at this...

3:41 CHA - Offensive rebound
3:41 CHA - B. Knight missed a technical free throw
3:41 NJ - Defensive 3-second technical on M. Moore

read from bottom to top...wtf?


----------



## Petey

Morrison off the curl, out to Felton, Moore called on a D3. LOL

Nice…

Knight can’t hit!

2 free free throws and Knight has missed both!

Knight, Morrison, May, Primo lays it in.

Kidd, Moore, Carter, drives, leans into May, hits… no foul?

Nets down 8.

Morrison to May… dunk.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

f this crap


----------



## HB

Tell me that isnt pathetic


----------



## Petey

RJ can’t hit the 3. Moore O Board… gives it away to Bernard. Bernard attacking, fouled by Carter, timeout.

Bernard to the line when we return.

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC

****


----------



## AJC NYC

************************** ****** ****** ***************** ***************************** ************ ****


----------



## Guitarzan

Nice to see ateam playing really hard and going after every loose ball. Unfortunately its not our team.


----------



## AJC NYC

*** *** ** ***** **** *** ** ** *********** *********** ******** ********* ****** ********* ********** *********** ****** ***** ********* ******


----------



## Jizzy

Why the **** isn't Kidd shooting? I would honestly look to trade Kidd at this point, if it's possible. His inability to shoot from the guard postiion is hurting badly.


----------



## XRay34

peace


----------



## Petey

At the line, drops both.

Kidd, RJ, Kidd, Carter can’t hit, Moore can’t get the tip to go, May drops it over Krstic now.

Nets down 14 again.

Kidd, Krstic… blocked.

Bernard misses, Carter board.

Kidd down to Krstic filling the lane… hit and to the line!

-Petey


----------



## funkylikemonkey

That was a hell of a pass by Kidd, I don't care if he doesn't shoot that's not his job.


----------



## Petey

2nd foul on Morrison, and Nenad short on the free throw.

Down to Primo and travels.

Bobcats with 7 turnovers, Nets with 7 too.

Kidd attacking, fouled by May.

Chance to pull to 10.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



Carter15Nets said:


> peace


and the comeback begins!!:yay:


----------



## HB

Why try to be fancy, why?


----------



## Petey

funkylikemonkey said:


> That was a hell of a pass by Kidd, I don't care if he doesn't shoot that's not his job.


Needs to score to keep the D honest, or it’s 3 on 5 with Kidd and Collins on the floor.

Kidd drops the 1st.
Kidd drops the 2nd.

Bobcats can’t hit… Nets going the other way, RJ out gives it up to Moore… and throw it away.

Bobcats gather, and Primo fouled.

Misses the 1st.
Hits the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## funkylikemonkey

I don't post on this board much, but Petey, I respect you as a poster. You always seem to be level headed, no matter how bad things get, you don't make rash posts.


----------



## Petey

Krstic, Carter can’t hit.

Moore the strip… off Primo!

38.2 to go in the half.

Bobcats w/ the steal.

Felton to May with the tough pass, but May is fouled.

May to the line for 2.

Foul on… Carter, his 3rd.

26.4 to go.

May splits the pair.

59-47

-Petey


----------



## JoeOtter15

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

wow...wow.......wow wow wow WHAT THE **** IS RJ THINKING???????????? LEARN HOW TO PASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Kidd the lob to Moore and he rocks the rim.

Knight can’t hit.

Nets down 10 to finish the half.

59-49, Bobcats…

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC

I've notice less and less people on the game threads unlike last year


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Just down by 10, not that bad really.

The problem is that the Nets is like a car which never had an oil change for the past 12 months.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

lol this doesnt even make sense

our starting 5 has had a whole year to gel

our bench is better

theres no reason we should be this bad even its early

i don't get it

i know the season is a marathon and not a race, but this just doesnt make sense. And I refuse to blame it all on Frank. He's playing the bench, he's emphasizing running, yeah everything isn't perfect(no team is) but we still shouldn't be this bad.


----------



## Guitarzan

59 points to the Bobcats! I doesn't matter how good or bad our offense is if our defense is that bad. I can't even believe I'm watching this. I went to the Laker game on Sunday. The mistakes and mental lapses that are being made down the stretch are indicative of a young team not veterans damn it. They lose their confidence the minute things start to turn and the defensive intensity is the first thing to go. Really upsetting.


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

Here is my analysis, the Cats are unbelievably hot. Not much you can do when they make every jumper. What is unforgiveable are the friggin offensive rebounds. Simply unacceptable.


----------



## kamisama

yeah because we are losing games that we arent suppose to lose. I might turn away too, but I dont want to give up on them just now.

But we are really getting slaughter in the post. We can't get a rebound even if their lives depends on it.


----------



## unstop

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

This is unwatchable. I hope the crowd boos from this second until the second the game is over. Win or lose. Just keep booing. They deserve it.

We lack energy, defense, a spark... but let's still not put in Hassan.

I'm not saying he'd save the day... but seriously, if you don't put him in during a game like this, when would you ever put him in?

Don't mind me, I'm just trying to find a reason to keep watching this game, and Hassan actually getting some minutes is the best I can come up with.


----------



## Guitarzan

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



HB said:


> Here is my analysis, the Cats are unbelievably hot. Not much you can do when they make every jumper. What is unforgiveable are the friggin offensive rebounds. Simply unacceptable.


Its easy to hit 15 footers when they aren't challenged.


----------



## Noodfan

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



AJC NYC said:


> I've notice less and less people on the game threads unlike last year


I always follow but not write. Guess excitement among others is getting less each match. Can't blame them though


----------



## Vincanity15311

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

not watching the game.. what's been going wrong for us?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

AJC NYC said:


> I've notice less and less people on the game threads unlike last year


If the Nets are losing, what can you expect?

If they return to their winning ways, they'll make the games more interesting.

Unfortunately, it's more fun to talk about dunks and fastbreaks, than turnovers and such.


----------



## netsfan5rule

Moore is gonna start over collins in second half


----------



## Intense Enigma

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



Vincanity15311 said:


> not watching the game.. what's been going wrong for us?


 everything

hope that answer your question


----------



## D-blockrep2

rebounding is killing us:nonono:


----------



## jarkid

why still can't win....

will Frank lose his job soon?


----------



## JCB

Didn't watch the first half. Was typing an English study sheet for a test tomorrow. How'd the first half go? Other than the fact we're down 10 . . . ?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets offense is decent. Not great, but decent.

What's awful is their defense and turnovers. See Bobcats' 59 at the half.


----------



## kamisama

Well I dont mind changing our coach... I mean when you have all of these talents and we still manage to lose, then there is obviously a problem with the coaching.


----------



## GM3

Pathetic, I can't belive what I just saw.


----------



## Jizzy

Why can't Hassan get time? He's perfect for this situation. I hope Hassan gets traded and drops 30 on us.


----------



## jarkid

then just fire him...

hire adelman.


----------



## jarkid

Jizzy said:


> Why can't Hassan get time? He's perfect for this situation. *I hope Hassan gets traded and drops 30 on us*.


that's sweet.


----------



## JCB

Has RJ been playing as well as his stats indicate? Does it seem like he's coming back to his usual self?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Can't blame everything with the coaching staff.
If you have players not performing at their best due to injury, physical condition, or mental disposition, then you can't do anything about it.


----------



## Petey

Knight, Primo hits the jumper.

Ugly play. Nets run that better with Krstic.

Collins is fouled by Primo!

His 3rd!

Collins to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

It seems RJ has snapped outta it


----------



## unstop

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



Jizzy said:


> Why can't Hassan get time? He's perfect for this situation.


Dude, are you serious with this idiotic question? Why can't Hassan get time? You're a stupid, stupid person. Here's why. We currently lack defense. We currently lack energy. We currently lack a spark. 

Oh... wait... hang on... nevermind.


----------



## Petey

Collins hits the 2nd to split.

Morrison attacking, swatted out of bounds, Bobcats ball.

Morrison on the spin and hits!

Kidd banks it and hits.

Morrison can’t hit the floater.

Primo gets it, flips it up, push on Krstic… damnit.

Primo to the line. 

With the 2nd, he pushes the Bobcats up 2.

RJ can’t hit the pull up.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Nenad coming of a screen and making the basket, smooth!


----------



## jarkid

we will draft Oden next year.


----------



## Petey

Out to Primo, can’t hit the jumper… hangs… Carter board.

Kidd to Krstic and hits!

Knight, Primo, Wallace, drives and beats RJ…

Kidd, Krstic, Kidd forcing his way, and Morrison with the blocking foul.

-Petey


----------



## kamisama

Is it just me or does Marcus william reminds me a lot of stephon marbury


----------



## Petey

Carter, Krstic, Carter can’t hit the 3, and Morrison comes up with the board.

Out of bounds on the Nets off the pass.

Kidd with the tip, Knight gets it back… but can’t beat the shot clock!!!

Carter, Kidd, Collins can’t get the tip. Primo brings it to his chest, Krstic ties him up!!!

Jump ball!

Krstic to Carter!

Down to Krstic, backing, hits the jump hook!!!

Nets down 10!

-Petey


----------



## HB

Ammo is good really good


----------



## Petey

Morrison hits the hook as he curls to the paint.

RJ around the Krstic screen and RJ can’t hit.

Wallace, Primo, Kidd… Okafor called on his 4th!

Nice flop by Collins.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad getting it done at both ends, hitting the basket and drawing the offensive foul on Okafor.


----------



## Noodfan

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

Lets try to include Carter more in offense. We will need him hot in 4th quarter.


----------



## Petey

May in. Not a bad thing for the Bobcats.

Kidd, Krstic, Carter, Carter fouled out front by May…

His 3rd.

Guess the Nets can just keep trying to get these guys in foul problems.

Maybe our starters can beat their 3rd unit.

Carter misses on the floater.

Collins 3rd foul now.

-Petey


----------



## jerseygirl

if the Bobcats all foul out we can still win....:biggrin
go nets!


----------



## Petey

Down to May, Kidd board, down to Krstic down low… fouled and hits!

Krstic 3 or 4 3 point play opportunities? Converted none so far?

Hey… hits!

Timeout – Bobcats, Nets get it down to single digits!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

if we continue losing, Carter will leave definitely next year.

Thorn, you are wrong, he won't exercise his contract.


----------



## Petey

Knight can't hit, Kidd rips it away!

Bobcats get a hand on it, and Nets ball side out...

Felton in for Wallace.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

RJ, Collins, RJ Kidd, Krstic… but can’t stick the jumper.

Down to May, Morrison, Felton, can’t hit, Kidd board, Carter, Carter stripped.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Their team will all foul out the way this is going


----------



## unstop

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

This is one of those games where, win or lose, I'd be equally unhappy about it.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Keep going to Nenad!

Down to a 7 point game


----------



## Petey

Morrison off the rim. Krstic board. Krstic bumped by Morrison!

Fouled!

Krstic to the line for 2!

Bobcats over the limit with 5:07 to go.

Hits!
Primo out…

OMG, Ian and Jim talking about Ian’s weight lose…

Hits.

Morrison, Ely, Knight can’t hit, RJ board.

Kidd wrap around to Krstic, can’t handle, but Krstic tips to Kidd, passes to Carter, travels.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Intensity has picked up


----------



## Petey

Pass up high… Kidd taps it out of bounds.

8 left on the shot clock.

Morrison attacking, can’t hit.

Carter to Kidd… to RJ, RJ fouled.

To the line for 2.

All in 4 seconds?

DAMN!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Knight is cut. Blook on his lip.

Wright waiting to come in.

Caroll in for Knight.

4:11 to go.

30 second timeout… cause of the injury.

RJ can’t hit… Nets down 6.

Ely can’t hit. Collins board.

Kidd to krstic, Kidd, Krstic… Krstic… Collins 3 second violation!!!

AWESOME!

-Petey


----------



## funkylikemonkey

I'm wondering why the Bobcats made it so hard for teams to trade for Ely when they weren't even going to play him much and try to raise his value.


----------



## GM3

Collins is killing them with those fouls.


----------



## Petey

Ely… can’t hit, Kidd board.

Denied… balances if off Ely!

Nets ball!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd is making things happen, but the shots aren't falling.


----------



## Petey

RJ up top… attackes, fades, banks off window.

Bobcats miss 8 straight.

NO!!!

Kidd called on the trip, but Nets had fouls to give.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

funkylikemonkey said:


> I'm wondering why the Bobcats made it so hard for teams to trade for Ely when they weren't even going to play him much and try to raise his value.


I guess insurance for if Okafor/May gets hurt again


----------



## HB

Kidd is willing the team right now


----------



## jarkid

now there are 2 choices here...

First, Lose this game, and fire Lawrence Frank.

Second, Win this game, LFrank will continue to be our coach.

which one do u like?


----------



## Petey

Foul was called on RJ.

Morrison can't hit the long 3.

RJ attacking and draws the foul.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

From the line, RJ cuts it lead.

Felton air ball, RJ board.

Nets control the back tap.

Collins can't hit on the 2nd chance.

May with the board.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Jason Collins shouldnt miss that


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ hits 1 of 2 at the line. 68-65 Bobcats.

Bobcats miss, RJ gets it. Kidd misses, Nets get it back, Collins misses, rebound Bobcats.

May beats the buzzer. 70-65 Bobcats


----------



## HB

RJ with a big basket


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nice to see RJ back in the swing of things and hitting some shots.


----------



## Petey

May drops it at the buzzer.

First Bobcat FG in 6 minutes.

RJ hits the pull up.

55 seconds left.

Morrison finds the rim, and it goes in.

RJ, Kidd, Krstic,… HOOK IS GOOD!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

HB said:


> Jason Collins shouldnt miss that


He has for 6 years now.

Bobcats hold…

Kidd goes down, no call.

May drops it, has 18.

Nets end 74-69 after 3.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*END OF 3*
Bobcats- 74
Nets- 69


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

:lol:


----------



## AJC NYC

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

**** I *** ugly **** hand ****** toe***** popped **** s***


----------



## Petey

Kidd down to RJ... RJ fouled!

Shooting 2.

Kidd coming out, Okafor in, not for the Nets.

At the line, RJ cuts it to... 4.

Down to May, out to Felton. 3 over Marcus... LOL

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Carter looks pissed.

Everytiem they show him he has this look on his face.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

Nets need to start getting some stops.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

May can't miss.

Back up too a 9 point game, 79-70.


----------



## HB

Boki has not played tonight


----------



## Petey

RJ, Wright, Krstic, can’t hit the jump hook.

Felton, Caroll, Felton, finds May that hits the jumper.

Timeout.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

losing again.


----------



## Petey

Nets down 9.

What a swing for the Bobcats.

Krstic, Moore, finds a cutting Carter, hangs and fouled by Okafor!

#5!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

HB said:


> Boki has not played tonight


other then those 4+ minutes :biggrin:


----------



## fruitcake

you gotta hit both vince


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



GM3 said:


> Carter looks pissed.
> 
> Everytiem they show him he has this look on his face.


He'll be gone at the end of the season


----------



## Petey

Carter misses the 1st.
Carter’s 2nd cuts it to 8.

Little more than 10 to go.

Down to Okafor… BLOCKED!

Carter… nice play.

Carter blocked by Okafor… gets it back, but out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> other then those 4+ minutes :biggrin:


Ooops lol


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I wish we had someone on this team who was even half as good as Okafor at blocking shots.


----------



## HB

turnoevers aargh

Vince is out of it tonight


----------



## Petey

jarkid said:


> losing again.


Been losing for a while…

Knight to the cutting May, but Okafor with the put back…

Marucs, Carter.

Moore goes flying LOL

Carter’s bucket is good.

Moore to the line for the 3 point play.

Can’t hit, but Wright for the O Board!

Marcus, Collins, Wright, Carter, Collins… Carter’s pass is picked off.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



HB said:


> Ooops lol


It seems like he hasn't played...I just remembered Ian mentioning his name earlier and double checked.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

Did I hear right...Collins has shot 11 times?


----------



## Petey

Collins with the nice D play. Carter can’t hit.

Kidd in at the stop of play.

Morrison in for May.

Knight blocked by Collins.

Kidd running.

Moore, kidd, Carter, finds Collins… LAYS IT IN!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Did I hear right...Collins has shot 11 times?


and as I say it he lays it in.

81-75 Bobcats


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

vince for three!!!

81-78 Nets!

Time out bobcats


----------



## HB

Big 3 by Vince.


----------



## Petey

Felton can’t hit, Collins board.

Out ot Kidd, Cater..

Drops the 3!

Nets down 3!

Timeout!

-Petey


----------



## kamisama

Yup!! It's always Carter when we needed him... This 3 can be the turning point of the game.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



HB said:


> Big 3 by Vince.


Lets see if he's out of the funk.


----------



## AJC NYC

come on nets we will win this **** finger in***** but ***** toes *** pops


----------



## Petey

Felton, Okafor, Felton, Morrison, hits over Krstic.

Carter up top... 3 over Morrison!

Nets down 2.

-Petey


----------



## big furb

well, we got our defense back on track in this half, and it looks like we're starting to get our offense back a bit. Hopefully we'll put it all together and steal a win here


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

morrison hits

VINCE with a 2nd three in a row!

83-81 Bobcats


----------



## fruitcake

vince too greedy there lol, drive the ball like you've been doign the whole game!


----------



## HB

Rushed 3 but I'll live with that

how the **** does Ammo make those type of shots


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wallace misses, rebound Collins.
Vince misses a three, rebound Bobcats.

Morrison hits a floater. 85-81 Bobcats


----------



## Petey

Carter has 9 in the 4th.

Down to Okafor.

Can’t hit, Kidd pushing.

To Carter…

Can’t hit.

Morrison board.

Felton, Morrison. High floater over 3 Nets… Jeez.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

vc for 3


----------



## fruitcake

omg ****ing morrison


----------



## HB

Okay Ammo has come to spoil the party


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince drives a misses, rebound Bobcats.

Morrison nails a three. 88-81 Bobcats.

Time out Nets.


----------



## Petey

Cater can’t hit on the bank.

Okafor board.

Morrison drops the 3.

Nets timeout.

Nets down 7 again. 5:25 to go.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

The Nets need A major roster blow up. If it takes this much energy to beat the bobcats, they wont win more than 40 games.


----------



## Tooeasy

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

ammo is killin it tonight.


----------



## HB

I still laugh at those who used to compare Redick and Ammo


----------



## big furb

ok, morrison just impressed me


----------



## Petey

Kidd throws it away trying to get it to Krstic.

Turnover #14.

Morrison can’t hit, Carter comes away with it.

RJ turns and draws the foul on Morrison… his 4th!

RJ to the line.

-Petey


----------



## SUPERB

Why In The Hell Does Krstic Only Have 1 Reb!!!!!

He Is So Bad On The Boards For A 7 Ftr. Good God.


----------



## thacarter

If we lose this game,im ****ing done


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Back down 7, and the Nets turn it over.
Morrison misses, rebound Vince.
RJ drives, and draws a foul on Morrison, his 4th.

Hits both at the line. 88-83 Bobcats.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

The way this game is shaping up, they may not win tonight. If they cant BEAT the bobcats, they wont win more than 35 games


----------



## Petey

RJ drops both?

Nets down 5.

Okafor can’t hit, krstic board.

Carter, RJ, Kidd, 3 in and out, out of bounds on Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Bobcats miss, rebound Nenad.
Kidd has a three go in and out...goes out off the Nets.

Morrison called for the travel, exchanges a few words with Kidd.
Nets turn it over again


----------



## Petey

Morrison tied up by Kidd and travels, him and Kidd exchange words.

Kidd up top, throws it away again…

-Petey


----------



## HB

**** this

Last two possessions have been ugly


----------



## Guitarzan

Wow 4th quarter turnovers.


----------



## jarkid

Kidd can't shoot.


----------



## thacarter

geez Kidd,can u make a shot at least?


----------



## HB

Now thats what I call a fastbreak. Both wings running full speed down the court, easy basket


----------



## Petey

Nets with 15 turnovers.

Morrison, Felton, can’t hit, Krstic to Kidd, out to RJ… SLAM!

Bobcat’s timeout.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Knight misses a wide open jumper from the foul line....RJ slams it down on the break! 88-85 Bobcats.

Timeout Bobcats


----------



## big furb

These turnovers by kidd late in games are just so uncharacteristic. But the great thing about him is he always looks to correct his mistakes right away


----------



## jerseygirl

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



mjm1 said:


> The way this game is shaping up, they may not win tonight. If they cant BEAT the bobcats, they wont win more than 35 games


in the meantime the Raptors are killing the Hornets and if things don't change fast Toronto will win the Division!


----------



## HB

Yessir, Kidd with a steal and a basket


----------



## Petey

Kidd with the steal and takes it himself!

Nets down 1.

Primo drops it, Bobcats up 3 again.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd with the steal and lays it in! 88-87 Bobcats

Primo answers. 90-87


----------



## fruitcake

TD watch

4 points, 1 rebound, 1 assist


----------



## HB

Okafor just swats away everything


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

I Want This Team Blown Up!


----------



## Petey

2:35 left.

Carter, RJ, attacking and swarmed by Okafor.

Felton, Primo, Felton… foul called on Collins, shooting foul… wait, on Carter.

-Petey


----------



## thacarter

stop turning the ball over Nets,come on ppl!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ drives, and Okafor gets another block.

Foul called on Carter...looks like Collins would have had the charge. Knight hits 1 of 2, 91-87 Bobcats.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

This is a ****ing greek tragedy.


----------



## pinoyboy231

foul on vc

knight makes 1 of two

kidd misses the three

foul on krstic

brezec to the line


----------



## Petey

Wait, it’s Knight.

Can’t hit.

Hits.

He was 92% coming into the game, ¼ in the game.

Kidd, Cater, Kidd… 3 not good, Krstic foul.

Nets over the limit, Primo to the line.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd misses, foul called on Nenad. Nets over the limit.

Primo hits 1 of 2. 92-87 Bobcats.


----------



## thacarter

**** and kidd misses another shot,this is embarassing


----------



## HB

Emeka Okafor again with another block


----------



## Petey

Primo drops the 1st.
Primo can’r hit. RJ board.

Cater, RJ, drving, blocked by Okafor… again.

Nets ball as it goes out of bounds, Nets timeout.

5 on the shot clock.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

brezec makes one of two from the line

rj blocked by okafor....

out of bounds off cha

timeout nets

:5 on the shotclock for the nts

92-87 CHA


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Okafor is ridiculous. You can't get near the hoop when he's around.


----------



## jarkid

lose again....


----------



## pinoyboy231

wuttup guys? back for a while

just woke up from a lil nap

sry havent been posting


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

If Frank is still coaching next week, Ratner needs to step in and threaten to fire Thorn. Losing to the Bobcats is horrible, but its almost inexcusable at home.


----------



## big furb

I wish we had a player like Oak on this team


----------



## Petey

Kidd inbounding… Carter.

Spins and fouled by Knight from behind, his 4th.

Carter to the line for 2!

-Petey


----------



## kamisama

Need a Carter Miracle


----------



## kamisama

Need a Carter Miracle


----------



## Noodfan

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

Something inside of me wants to scream "Enough!"


----------



## Petey

Carter drops the 1st.
Carter his and pulls the Nets to 3 down.

Morrison in…

1:23 to go.

Carter with 11 in the 4th.

Morrison can’t hit, Kidd board… out to RJ… to Carter… rejected by Wallace. 5th on Wallace.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Ammo and Kidd talking smack a few possesions before


----------



## fruitcake

did vince just miss a FT


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter drives and gets fouled. Hits both at the line. 92-89 Bobcats

Morrison misses, rebound Kidd. Vince drives and gets fouled. Hits 1 of 2...ball goes out off the bobcats! 92-90 Bobcats


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter draws the foul on knight, shooting foul

morrison checks back in

carter gets both to fall

morrison misses 

carter blocked by wallace.. no goaltend?

knight with the foul 

vc to the line for two once again

makes the first misses the second

TIPPED OUT BY OKAFOR NETS BALL NICE PLAY COLLINS

carter misses the scoop!

92-90 CHA


----------



## Petey

Carter hits.
Carter misses.

Collins TOPS OFF OKAFOR!

Carter left hand… rims out.

Bobcats timeout.

Cats up 2.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince drives...rims out. Rebound bobcats.

Time out...48 seconds left, Nets down 2.


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



mjm1 said:


> If Frank is still coaching next week, Ratner needs to step in and threaten to fire Thorn. Losing to the Bobcats is horrible, but its almost inexcusable at home.


:rofl2:


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

I CANT BELIEVE THAT RIMMED OUT, CARTER WHAT THE ****KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKkk


----------



## fruitcake

play defense then give it to vince or rj to drive


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



HB said:


> :rofl2:


Maybe it was extreme to say that about Thorn, but Frank should no longer hold any position with this organization outside of ****ing BALL BOY.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

It's beyond me, they should have setup a good play on that.


----------



## thacarter

man,does VC ever get phantom calls his way??**** if it was Wade that would have been a foul automatically


----------



## jarkid

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



mjm1 said:


> I CANT BELIEVE THAT RIMMED OUT, CARTER WHAT THE ****KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKkk


that's the NETS basketball


----------



## pinoyboy231

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

:44 seconds left in the game

knight misses, prezec misses the follow up

WTF... carter misses the three

nets have to foul...

o my my my my my..


----------



## HB

My heart just dropped.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

Vince Carter with the dagger through the nets heart.


----------



## Petey

Into Knight.

Over to Primo, Knight... can't hit, Primo can't hit.

Nets running.

RJ spinning, Carter can't hit.

Carter fouls Morrison with 10.1 on the shot clock.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

Damn!


----------



## pinoyboy231

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

wallace makes both fts

nets :20 timeout

2 possesion game

10.1 left in the game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

4 point game, 10 seconds left.


----------



## jarkid

sigh...


where are you ravor44...


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

isnt gerald wallace sposed to be a terrible FT shooter?


----------



## Petey

Wallace was fouled… makes the 1st.
Hits.

60% ft career shooter hits both.

Nets timeout.

-Petey


----------



## thacarter

VC aint unclutch tonite damn,a missed hookshot and a missed 3 pointer..this ****ing sucks


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

If Carter made that 3, it would have been sweet.

Now they're down by 4. :wahmbulance:


----------



## SUPERB

Carter Doesnt Have Superstar Status Anymore For Some Reason. Matter Of Fact None Of The Nets Do. We Dont Get Those Calls.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

Kidd throws it up to carter, gets fouled and only .4 seconds go by.

Hits both. 94-92 Bobcats.


----------



## Petey

Nets advance the ball… Kidd, inbounding… LOL into Carter… all in 1 motion fouled by Wallace and gets it up.

Misses.

To the line for 2.

9.7 left.

Carter hits.
Nets down 3.

Adams in.
Carter hits. Nets down 2.

Bobcats final timeout.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter misses the alley pass from the sideline but gets fouled

makes both fts

nets down by 2

time out cha

9.7 left in the game


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

No more timeouts for both.


----------



## big furb

Carter should have got that same call on his last drive to the rim, it's disgusting what little respect he gets from the refs


----------



## Tooeasy

don't play the ref card on this game. The nets are getting essentially every benefit-of-the-doubt calls, hence the huge discrepincy in foul shots between the teams. Anytime you have the opportunity to put up 46 points from the stripe theres no reason to complain.


----------



## pinoyboy231

carrol fouled by wright

8.4 secs left in the game

williams in for wright

makes both fts..

airball williams


nets lose....

6 losses in a ROW

96-92 CHA


----------



## HB

People We Have A Problem


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

Blow up the team


----------



## Petey

Into Caroll, Wright fouls him.

8.4 left on the clock now.

Wright grabbing at his throat.

87.5 on the season.
1st is good.
Krstic in.

Marcus in.
Wright out.

Hits.

Krstic, Kidd, Cater, Marcus, aired the 3.

Nets lose. 6th straight lose.

96-92.

-Petey


----------



## kamisama

damn it!! why Marcus??!! Why?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

Retool! (whatever that means)


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



GM3 said:


> This could be another let down. Last year the Nets struggled big time against the Bobcats and that was without Okafor, Ely, Wallace or Morrisson.


Man, I called this ****.


----------



## jarkid

ok, let's FIRE LAWRENCE FRANK NOW !!!


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



YankeeNETicS said:


> Retool! (whatever that means)


It means Carter, maybe even Jefferson goes up on the block. Kidd's contract and history with the organization is the only thing that keeps him here. Nenad freaking Krstic looks to be the only untouchable right now.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

HAHAHAHA, tomorrow is the second game of the back to back. :none:


----------



## JCB

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



JCB said:


> I predict a Nets blowout. It's time for things to turn around.


I never said I was Nostradamus. :thumbdown:


----------



## big furb

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



mjm1 said:


> It means Carter, maybe even Jefferson goes up on the block. Kidd's contract and history with the organization is the only thing that keeps him here. Nenad freaking Krstic looks to be the only untouchable right now.


Bump that, krstic got whored on both ends of the court by okafor, brezec and May. I say we trade him along with everyone else and get us a real big man, not a 7 foot jumpshooter who gets his **** sent back everytime he goes to the rim. This team is so damn frustrating. (i don't really feel this way, but i'm real close)


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

At this point, I'm all for trading either RJ/VC + Jeff + ?
The Big 3 is, no more. It's becoming a myth.


----------



## RJ24VC15

The nets played better overall the last 2 games, they just did not hit big shots down the stretch. Carter was off almost the whole night but was still able to get to the foul line 17 times.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



JCB said:


> I never said I was Nostradamus. :thumbdown:


Lol. Nice.
I liked to believe you, but I remained optimistic, and will ever be one.


----------



## big furb

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



RJ24VC15 said:


> The nets played better overall the last 2 games, they just did not hit big shots down the stretch. Carter was off almost the whole night but was still able to get to the foul line 17 times.


They played nets ball in the 2nd half (finally), but that 1st half was disgraceful. The bobcats were able to get whatever they wanted out there in the first half


----------



## JCB

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

The one thing that really pops out at me about this game is the fact we got to the line almost _50_ times, and we still lost. Crazy. A chance for 46 free points, and we lost. That tells me we played very poorly. (I only so the last quarter though, saw I what I'm saying isn't right, just ignore it)


----------



## big furb

I liked the fact that vince didn't let a bad shooting night take away his aggressiveness, but man, what a night to have unfriendly rims. Shots just wouldn't drop for him. 7 points from the bench didn't help either, Felton and may dominated our 2nd unit


----------



## elsaic15

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*

i used to be enthusiastic, shouting with each good play, each stop, screaming and yelling and cheering till my housemates would yell at me to shut up...now i just watch, sullen and slunk back on the couch feebly watching the nets stink it up every night...i still in a state of frozen shock that the nets are this bad


----------



## funkylikemonkey

I really can't blame anything more than our defense. Not that Okafor is an offensive beast, but he didn't play most of the game because of foul trouble and we still had a very very hard time on defense. I really can't figure much out, but in this game it seems every play we were either beat off the dribble or were held back by fight around screens which led to open Jumpers for Felton and Morrison.


----------



## elsaic15

we are just absolutley terrible right now...cant play defense to save our lives...cant hit a damn shot, and keep turning the ball over like they never played with each other before...


----------



## HB

Greg Oden, Kevin Durant, Hasheem Thabeet, Joakim Noah, Al Horford, Branden Wright, Tyler Hansborough, Tiago Splitter take your pick folks, take your pick


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



HB said:


> Greg Oden, Kevin Durant, Hasheem Thabeet, Joakim Noah, Al Horford, Branden Wright, Tyler Hansborough, Tiago Splitter take your pick folks, take your pick


Greg Oden please.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 14 - New Jersey Nets vs Charlotte Bobcats - Tuesday, November 28; 7:30 PM ES*



HB said:


> Greg Oden, Kevin Durant, Hasheem Thabeet, Joakim Noah, Al Horford, Branden Wright, Tyler Hansborough, Tiago Splitter take your pick folks, take your pick


Hell if the nets win the lottery, I'd say there was a ****ing conspiracy. If we cant trade or sign a decent big man, we cheat for one :clap2:


----------

